# Old time farm equip. show, Bourbonnaise, IL July 1-3, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The 2005 show will feature Allis Chalmers and Oliver. Events include "Weed Whacker" powered toy tractor pulls. Here is a link:

http://www.oldetimefarmshow.com/show.html


----------

